# Fishing! (long story)



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW I went fishing again for the first time in 4 years!

It was sooo cool i seen things I've never seen before. I actually got to see

an actual mantis in real life! I had found 3, the first one I found was probably about an L3 or L4 tiny wingbuds but you could hardly see them. It was brown, had white stripes and pink eyes. I let this one go because it looked too cool. The second one I found looked like an L2, I have it with me right now  . Its tan, brown eyes and it changes colors at night. Turns pale and her eyes turn blood red! And lastly I found a mature

mantis laying an ooth only about a half inch, very small. She was already done with it when i saw her.

Now for the wierd pits. I thought they were just craters caused by stuff falling from the trees, but I saw a dead ant in there. I poked it then it was dragged in more. I moved on to a bigger pit and dropped a small ant in it. It was so wierd because it looked like the sand was jumping. I scooped up the pit and shifted the sand in my hand and what do ya know, its an antlion. I have 4 right now. I also seen the adults. One landed on my ear

which scared the freaking out of me. They look kinda like damselflies.

Now for the natural racecars we have here on earth. TIGER BEETLES! Super fast and i didnt know they can fly. They were catching ants like there was no tommarow. I love the beutiful colors.

I also witnessed a robberfly stealing food from a spiders web. Very sneaky. It goes on one edge of the web, has a little leaf in its hand or uh leg and plucks the spiders web gently. When it had the spiders attention it put the leaf in its web and shook harder. As the spider was rushing to the leaf the robber fly flew over and snatched the fresh wrapped insect and flew off leaving the spider to cocoon its leaf  very funny.

I also caught 3 ant queens. Probably a fungus growing species due to all the vegetation it was collecting.

Well I had a great time and there are more things I wanna talk about but im sure you guys dont really care and dont want to read some more(I know i wouldn't)

Hope you guys fo something fun today or tommarow or whenever you have time.  

Thanks for reading :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Asa (Jul 16, 2007)

Man, I need to go there.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2007)

lol Im not giving you my mantis or antlions either. Not even if you pay.

SOMEONE, not mentioning any names just PMed me for my insects.


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

Not even in the realm of say, 50 bucks?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

Asa that is his first mantid. The antlions are his pets also.


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

> Asa that is his first mantid. The antlions are his pets also.


Oh really? No wonder...

I don't like antlions. :evil:


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2007)

unless you really wanna give me 50 bucks


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't have anywhere near that kind of money right now.


----------



## AFK (Jul 21, 2007)

i notice you're in southern california. where the heck did you go fishing at? i've never seen tiger beetles around here. also, what mantis was that with the white stripes and pink eyes? i've only seen adult antlions but never their larvae. i've also seen lots of robberflies, but i've never actually seen them do that. lucky bastard.


----------

